# Frost tonight



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

Saw there's a frost warning for tonight. 

What's some good ways to protect the garden? Lost half of it 2 weeks ago from frost. Cukes are climbing already, so I'm hoping a tarp over them will save them this time. They got wiped out completely last time. Got a few buckets to cover some stuff. Hoping hay on the watermelons and pumpkins will work. Any other ideas?

How do sun flowers hold up to frost? Have way too many of them to cover.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

I would set a some sprinklers and let them run all night. That is pretty mucj what they do in Florida with all the crops when there is a chance of frost / freeze.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Covering them up will help. A few old sheets draped over them will help hold the heat of the ground in around the plants. 

Like was mentioned, running a sprinkler can also help. I wouldn't go all night, but maybe if you can set it on a timer to kick on a couple of times so you don't drown the garden. The idea is really to keep the plants wet, as it takes alot more to freeze water on the leaf than just frost the leaf. Also, the temp of the water from a well or municiple supply will be a bit warmer so it will add some temp to the plant itself. 

The highest risk of frost will likely be in the 3am to daylight area, so it wouldn't hurt to look at a thermometer sometime a little before that if you are seriously concerned. A bucket or two of hot water sitting under the sheets can add additional heat for the last couple of hours of night if it looks like it is gonna get real cold.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Blast it all!!!!! Looks like I'll be up at 3-4am turning on the sprinklers to at least save the bulk of it. 

I've had 100 tomatoes & 48 peppers in for nearly two weeks. A small row of beans up for a week +. And since the forcast last weekend only showd lows in the mid-low 40s ... I decided to put in the cuke, pumpkin and squash starts. At least the rest of the direct sown seeds I put in have not 'popped' yet.


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

I robbed the wife of every unused pot she had, both plastic and clay and got 90% of the stuff covered. Tarped off the cukes and squash. About 4" of straw on the pumpkin, spices, and watermelon. Only peas and some sunflowers are going to be uncovered. Even put my old boat cover to use to cover the flower garden in front.  

Heard on the way home that some areas will be frosting as soon as midnight! :yikes: The farmers up here are getting hit hard this year. First the fruit, now the veggies.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I put out tarps and old sheets around everything I could cover. Hopefully it doesn't get that cold. They are calling for a low of 42 tonight in my area, keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

how did everyone fare? We only got down to 42*, so not bad here. While I am not crazy about the lows being so low, I do like the milder high temps for this week. Just got a bunch of grass seed in the ground and am glad that there isn't anymore of that 90* in the near future to burn it up.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Not sure what the low was ... but I do not think we were close to frosting. I did get up at 3am, and run out in my rubber shoes and skivies:yikes:, to turn the sprinlers on.


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

No causalities here.  I think we stayed just above freezing. Didn't see any signs of frost at 5am.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Big frost in at least my part of the EUP. FM


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Well ... I'd rather it be a false alarm instead of the other way around. I think we were 41 here.

Anyone hear the story for tonight? It shouldn't be an issue with the cloud cover.

Doesn't look like an issue here tonight ... probably a little rain.


----------

